# Are Victoria's Secret bras really worth it?



## X4biddenxLustX (Mar 18, 2009)

Sadly, I've put on some weight which I am now trying to get off. So about 99.95% of my bras don't fit me anymore around the back strap area. Now I doubt that my actual boobs have gotten much bigger, well big enough to need new bras just for themselves. But all my bras have been feeling super tight and even more uncomfortable on me and I'm currently latching them on the last and loosest hook to no avail. I was wearing between a 34B (which were starting to get small before even the big weight gain) and 36B. I've gone to some discount department stores and tried looking for the next size up which I'm pretty sure logically would be a 38B right? Well I had no luck. I don't like spending a pretty penny on things like bras and undies. 

I went to VS yesterday cause I had a ton of coupons for things (I will never shop at VS unless there is a special going on or I've got a coupon, too expensive at regular price!). They had a special offer going on where you could try out the new Heidi Klum bra in the dressing room and you don't need to buy it or anything but they'll take $5 off your purchase that day. Sounded good to me. I decided it would of been a great opportunity to figure out with the help of the SA there what size I actually am right now. We tried several different sizes and settled on that a 36C is the most comfortable so far. The back strap wasn't too too tight on me, much better than the bras I was trying to fit into and there was no "gap" or "bubble" in the cup of the bra. I bought the bra in pink but went home to realize that I don't like how the bra itself is but I liked the sizing and fit. 

Now I have a ton of coupons for discounts mainly on bras and was wondering if there really is a difference with VS bras and department store brands? I use to scoff at the idea of spending that much money on a freakin bra. But I'm tired of trying to find bras that actually fit me and feel okay. The SA had told me that the bra sizes with the different styles are very consistent so it'll be much easier for me to pick out bras from there. I'm on there site and I'm looking for the cheapest priced bras they have and how much they'd be after discounts from coupons and offers. I only want to get like 3 at the most to rotate throughout the week.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Mar 18, 2009)

Honestly, I don't think they're worth it. The hooks snap off or the underwire pokes through and they just don't last long. If you're plannin on losing the weight very soon, I would only buy a few because soon they won't fit you. Places like winner's and other stores like that have quality bras for $15 and less.


----------



## rachybloom (Mar 18, 2009)

Honestly I think Victoria's Secret has really cute stuff, especially for "sexy lingerie", and they're more reasonably priced then a lot of the other brands, but I think their fit kind of sucks. I'm a 34B and I always feel like my strapless bras just don't support, like at all, and make my boobs look lower on my body.. and i'm only 18! I have a couple bras from there that I like, but I managed to score a Cosabella bra at Nordstrom Rack and it fits SO much better. No gaping in the cups, full support.. comfy too. So if you have a Nordstrom Rack near you they always have tons of really expensive brands (Cosabella, Hanky Panky, Bestey Johnson, etc) for under $30 (I got my Cosabella for 18.99 orig. 90.00)

Otherwise, I think department stores have legitimately good bras.. Victoria's secret is really a hit or a miss for me..If you find a bra that's perfect for you, it's worth it to invest in it. The Macy's by me always has a good selection of bras and they always have sales on the weekends too. good luck!


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Mar 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_Honestly, I don't think they're worth it. The hooks snap off or the underwire pokes through and they just don't last long. If you're plannin on losing the weight very soon, I would only buy a few because soon they won't fit you. Places like winner's and other stores like that have quality bras for $15 and less._

 
Thanks for the honesty! 

I've just been getting tired of wearing the same 2 bras (that's all I have that fit me kind of right now but both are getting uncomfortable and too tight) all the time. 

Yeah, I don't plan on going MAD bra shopping, I can't afford it. 3 is enough and anymore than that is pushing it. 

The biggest problem right now is size consistency with companies their different style bras and even finding one that actually even fits me properly. I had problems with this even way before the weight gain. Bras were just never comfortable. 

Do you happen to know if there are any brands out (cheaper of course) there with sizes comparable to VS's? The 36C was just such a great fit.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Mar 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rachybloom* 

 
_Honestly I think Victoria's Secret has really cute stuff, especially for "sexy lingerie", and they're more reasonably priced then a lot of the other brands, but I think their fit kind of sucks. I'm a 34B and I always feel like my strapless bras just don't support, like at all, and make my boobs look lower on my body.. and i'm only 18! I have a couple bras from there that I like, but I managed to score a Cosabella bra at Nordstrom Rack and it fits SO much better. No gaping in the cups, full support.. comfy too. So if you have a Nordstrom Rack near you they always have tons of really expensive brands (Cosabella, Hanky Panky, Bestey Johnson, etc) for under $30 (I got my Cosabella for 18.99 orig. 90.00)

Otherwise, I think department stores have legitimately good bras.. Victoria's secret is really a hit or a miss for me..If you find a bra that's perfect for you, it's worth it to invest in it. The Macy's by me always has a good selection of bras and they always have sales on the weekends too. good luck!_

 
Ugh, I wish I lived closer to the Nordstroms that we have here, we only have 1 so far that just opened up back in October. 

I agree that VS is kind of just for the novelty really or trying to dress up for a night and be sexy. That's how I use to always think of their products, and I still to a point do. But I'm hooked on their undies though but I have enough and don't need to buy anymore from them cause of a special and coupon. Their undies truly fit me well especially the ones with the thick lace bands they give me more room and don't push into my sides, if that makes any sense? But yeah other than that I'm still not totally convinced about their bras even though I liked the 36C fit. 

Right now I have 4 of their Secrets Rewards Cards that are each worth up to $10, I might use one towards a bra to just try if I find one that fits me well. 

In a perfect world I could just grab any 36C bra or whatever sized bra I'm suppose to wear and get going!


----------



## Babylard (Mar 18, 2009)

do you guys have a la senza? their stuff are super cute and super cheap.


----------



## Mabelle (Mar 18, 2009)

i like VS. I'm on the bigger breasted side, and i find them the most comfortable. Ive had a couple of their bras for about 2 years and they're still in good shape. they're comfoortable and dont show through any clothes in a weird way. 
Try Arie by American Eagle. I dont fit well into them, but i have a friend (i think 36 C) that LOVES them. They have promos going on a lot.


----------



## sweatpea559 (Mar 18, 2009)

Most of my bras are from victoria's secret and I love the fit and the air bras (I'm an A cup)! I've also had them forever... as long as you either hand wash them (they say hand wash on the lable. machine washing esp. drying will  ruin ANY bra) or use a delicates bag they should last a long time. However, if you are planning on loosing weight, just go get a couple from target! lol... they aren't _bad_... just not as cute but whatever. You can get them for 5 or 10 dollars.


----------



## bcsweetascandy (Mar 18, 2009)

Being that I'm a big-breasted girl, I think its definitely important to invest in quality bras that actually support you and are comfortable. The most important thing is get measured to find your correct bra size. I'd suggest going JcPenney's lingerie department...the associates will take youre measurements and help to fit you for the correct size bra and are extremely helpful!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Mar 18, 2009)

In short, no.

In my opinion, the sizes aren't even correct. VS is more of a glamour brand, and while they do a lot of cute bras, the quality has declined over the years. If you're a small to medium sized girl with a C cup and under, with little need for support, then VS bras are fine. Anything better than that, Only go to VS for something cute. For anything else, I say go for it, but for durable bras, get fitted at Nordies, Dillards, or a department store that carries prestige branded lingerie, buy a couple bras there, and keep the standards of those bras in mind when you go shopping for bras elsewhere. I find good bras at Target actually, but I don't hold them to the same standards that I'd hold a bra that retails for the standard range at VS.


----------



## macosophy (Mar 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Babylard* 

 
_do you guys have a la senza? their stuff are super cute and super cheap._

 
I think La Senza is very similar to VS, if not even the same thing, only Canadian. I've only been buying La Senza for the past couple of years but I'm seriously thinking of moving on to something high end. It's time to give my boobs a treat!


----------



## kittykit (Mar 18, 2009)

I agree their sizes are not right. I've never found any bras there that fit me.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Mar 18, 2009)

Im unfortunate.. theres no VS where i live 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ugh.. I feel you on the weight gain ((hello 30 pound weight gain in 6 months and counting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)) But being pregnant i went from a 32B to a 36D, they are heavy as hell!!! and i think my husband is afraid of them LOL.

From the sound of it, it seems VS is only good for looks?


----------



## COBI (Mar 18, 2009)

I am not a fan of VS at all.  As someone else mentioned, I always have an issue with the underwires poking through the fabric usually within a few wearings/washings, plus they get ratty looking pretty quickly IMHO.

I would have never tried them, but a friend swore that Lane Bryant had the most comfortable bras, so I decided to give them a shot.  I now almost exclusively buy their "balconette" style (unless I need something different for a specific top/dress.)  I can't guarantee that every store will have the best variety of sizes, but they go down to 36C and up to 44DDD.

They often have sales on their bras; I stock up during the Buy 2, Get 2 Free sales which brings the price down to about $16 per bra.  Plus if you sign up for their e-mail or mailing, you'll get $25 off coupons almost monthly.  So, I love when I can couple that with bra sales.

Anyway, I have NEVER had one of the underwires poke out from these bras, and I've been wearing them for years now and even my older ones look fairly new.  Also, the straps are wider, making them much more comfortable.  

I put on one of my VS bras after wearing these for a while, and took it right off, I can't believe I ever thought they were good bras.

As an aside, I wear a 36 or 38D, depending.  I think maybe VS bras work best for someone who needs a small size or whose primary concern is fashion, but not for real support or comfort.  Of course, that's just my opinion.

Plus size bras, underwire bras, full coverage bras, cotton plus-size bras, lace bras, maternity bras and sport bras from Lane Bryant - Cacique


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks for all the input ladies! I just wanted and answer to the age old (well I've been wondering about it for the longest time now) if the VS bras are really all that? 

I actually went to VS today and got a bra in the 36C that I was sized up in last time. It was one of the PINK line bras and it's super cute! The price was suppose to be $32.50 but there were a ton of misprints and a few of the other bras that were the same style and color had the price listed as $28.50. I was confused and asked a SA about it and she said that the actual price is $32.50 and she wasn't sure why it's all screwed up but would honor the the lower price for me. I used my $10 off plus free panty coupon and knocked the price down to $18.50 - totally not bad. But the bra is still too small, damn back fat! 

I'm not sure what I'll do. I guess bring the bra back tomorrow after work, they were very understanding when I told them my bra problem. And if I can't find a good fit, I'll just exchange it for a PINK shirt (which are awesome IMO) or something and hold off on buying bras period. At least til I lose all this flab and can fit into a 36B again. This is sooo frustrating. 

There is no sense in spending money on something that isn't going to fit 3 months from now =[


I live in Pennsylvania in the States, is there a La Senza around here? I've heard of it before once on another beauty forum but other than that haven't seen anything with their name or heard anything else about them before. 

There is a Lane Bryant at the mall that I live by and I seen a ton of sale signs up. They might be closing...? Idk??? Either way I'll stop in if I have time tomorrow after work (I'm working 11-7 and the mall closes at 9, I have to walk everywhere too) and ask about their bras.


----------



## Mizz.Coppertone (Mar 19, 2009)

they are worth it!i love the ''sexy little things'' stuff. u need to make sure u handwash and line dry. washer machines and dryers will help make the wire poke out.


----------



## COBI (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mizz.Coppertone* 

 
_u need to make sure u handwash and line dry. washer machines and dryers will help make the wire poke out._

 
I'm glad they work for you.  And I can't speak to the quality of the Sexy Little Things line specifically because they are mostly only available in B & C cups.

I don't handwash but I gentle wash in cold with a lingerie bag and for me, VS bras are the only bras I've ever had a problem with and I wash all my bras the same way.  I've even had "cheap" bras last longer than my VS bras.  In reality, I don't handwash or dryclean anything; cold on gentle cycle, and I've never had a problem with anything else.  So for me, even if VS bras didn't poke out with handwashing; for the price, I can't be bothered personally.  

One other thing I learned since switching to LB: they have the BEST strapless (it's actually convertible) bra I've ever worn.  Even at a D cup, I never ever feel like it's going anyway, and it's uplifting/good support.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Mar 21, 2009)

I wanted to echo COBI's sentiemnts on LB bras... I thin about half of my most frequently worn bras are Cacique. I also get mine during their lingerie clearances.... I especially love their racerback bras. I have a couple of them that I've worn so much that the finish of the hardware has worn off, but the bra itself is good as new. If you are a fuller cupped girl, DEF go to LB.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Mar 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *COBI* 

 
_I'm glad they work for you.  And I can't speak to the quality of the Sexy Little Things line specifically because they are mostly only available in B & C cups.

I don't handwash but I gentle wash in cold with a lingerie bag and for me, VS bras are the only bras I've ever had a problem with and I wash all my bras the same way.  I've even had "cheap" bras last longer than my VS bras.  In reality, I don't handwash or dryclean anything; cold on gentle cycle, and I've never had a problem with anything else.  So for me, even if VS bras didn't poke out with handwashing; for the price, I can't be bothered personally.  

One other thing I learned since switching to LB: they have the BEST strapless (it's actually convertible) bra I've ever worn.  Even at a D cup, I never ever feel like it's going anyway, and it's uplifting/good support._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_I wanted to echo COBI's sentiemnts on LB bras... I thin about half of my most frequently worn bras are Cacique. I also get mine during their lingerie clearances.... I especially love their racerback bras. I have a couple of them that I've worn so much that the finish of the hardware has worn off, but the bra itself is good as new. If you are a fuller cupped girl, DEF go to LB._

 
I use to always machine wash my bras. But I guess I'll be hand washing any ones I wear in the future. 

I haven't gotten a chance to go to LB yet cause by the time I was almost done running around to go to the stores I really needed to go there the mall was just a few minutes from closing. Meh, stupid closing hours, they changed them the beginning this month. Do they have sizes in B or C cups?


----------



## COBI (Mar 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *X4biddenxLustX* 

 
_I use to always machine wash my bras. But I guess I'll be hand washing any ones I wear in the future. 

I haven't gotten a chance to go to LB yet cause by the time I was almost done running around to go to the stores I really needed to go there the mall was just a few minutes from closing. Meh, stupid closing hours, they changed them the beginning this month. Do they have sizes in B or C cups?_

 
They don't have B cups that I've ever seen in the store or online.  

They have C, but in the stores, you'll have to look for them as they are in the minority since LB caters typically to full-figured women.  Online, they have more availbility in C cups.


----------



## xsweetsilencexx (Mar 23, 2009)

VS bras, well the one I own are really scratchy, and not comfortable at all.

If you think you're going to be putting off that weight soon, I'd recommend a bra extension strap. It's a lot cheaper than buying a several new bras, wearing them a couple of times and throwing them away.


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_In short, no.

In my opinion, the sizes aren't even correct. VS is more of a glamour brand, and while they do a lot of cute bras, the quality has declined over the years. If you're a small to medium sized girl with a C cup and under, with little need for support, then VS bras are fine. Anything better than that, Only go to VS for something cute. For anything else, I say go for it, but for durable bras, get fitted at Nordies, Dillards, or a department store that carries prestige branded lingerie, buy a couple bras there, and keep the standards of those bras in mind when you go shopping for bras elsewhere. I find good bras at Target actually, but I don't hold them to the same standards that I'd hold a bra that retails for the standard range at VS._

 
Completely agree!


----------



## laraVENGEANCE (Mar 23, 2009)

i have a few victorias secret bras and theyre not all that great. they seemed to warp out of shape. i prefer my la senza bras. maybe theyre the same thing but a different name like someone has said, but i feel like my la senza bras are much higher quality and fit better.


----------



## MissAlly (Mar 24, 2009)

I find them worth it,really.I've got some rather large mounds of flesh,and they fit and feel fine.


----------



## spacegirl2007 (Mar 24, 2009)

i like them.
i have several ipex bras and i love them. ive had them all for like more than a year and they're all in great shape still. i think the body by victoria bras have great support and are well-constructed.
i get one of those $10 off cards in the mail every month, so i just use one of those when i want to buy a bra.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Mar 27, 2009)

the answer is: only when they're on clearance/sale on the website or during their semi annual sale. i wouldn't even think twice about buying a bra full price at VS. it's a rip-off.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Mar 27, 2009)

They're not really all that great, I found myself still looking at other brands while I worked there.  Not only were other brands cheaper, but I just got a better product that fit.  And I'm an average size so you would think that they would have a lot that would fit me just fine, but they had next to nothing.


----------



## wishingforsn0w (Mar 27, 2009)

Jezebel is cute and also works reasonably well! you can find them at macys, some of their designs are similar to vs's (i bought one of the sexy lil things bras, only to find almost the exact same thing at macys a few months later which kinda pissed me off). they start out cheaper, and since its macys, theyre relatively easy to find on sale. good luck w trying to lose the weight btw, i totally know how you feel - damn college made me go from a 34A to 36B..... which i wouldnt mind if it wasnt for my icky back fat that came along with it =(


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Mar 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_the answer is: only when they're on clearance/sale on the website or during their semi annual sale. i wouldn't even think twice about buying a bra full price at VS. it's a rip-off._

 
Ditto!

And whatever you do...DO NOT BUY THE 100 WAYS BRA! I only had it for a few weeks, never even got the chance to try out 100 ways let alone FIVE before the stupid clear center front BROKE and burst WHILE I was wearing it! 

Biggest waste of $55 dollars EVER! Beware...


----------



## Mizz.Coppertone (Mar 28, 2009)

Their panty sizes are off by about an inch too. I'm the same size everywhere except vs. If I had an inch more of fabric they'd fit me perfect. So def go a size up if u ever buy any lingerie bottoms!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Mar 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_Ditto!

And whatever you do...DO NOT BUY THE 100 WAYS BRA! I only had it for a few weeks, never even got the chance to try out 100 ways let alone FIVE before the stupid clear center front BROKE and burst WHILE I was wearing it! 

Biggest waste of $55 dollars EVER! Beware..._

 
The 100 ways bra is stupid. the clear strap in the middle is so cheap and WILL snap. i like the idea but it wasn't built well.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Mar 30, 2009)

I actually found a bra that fits me PERFECTLY!!!! It's from VS. It's their Body or Body Bare line...? It has a little bit of padding just a bit in the cups for a little oomph but not enough to be a pushup. Great t-shirt bra, but the best part about it is that not only do the cups fit me amazingly, it's not too loose or too tight either in the back strap area! Just got to adjust the shoulder straps and voila! I'm in love! I got 3 and I will def be handwashing these babies.

And oh yeah, I would NEVER buy any of their bras unless there is a special going on. Absolutely ridiculous pricing! I seen a bra there today for $68, it was cute and a pushup but sorry no $68 is going to give me a perfect bosom lol. I get a lot of those $10 off and free panty coupons so I use those everytime I can. I just hate that they won't let you combine coupons or promotions, not even from the VS credit card savings passport booklet meh. 

I was considering getting this multi-way leopard print pushup bra. It was $53 though but I had a coupon and was really considering it. But it had those gel inserts for the cups and all I could imagine was wearing the bra and having one of those inserts popping open...yeah not good lol. They had a regular pushup one though in that style and print, but was a lot cheaper than the multiway one. Might get that next time with coupon. 

I seen those 100 way bras in their catalog and yep it didn't make sense to me why they had a clear plastic strap in the center. Plus it kind of makes it look cheap in a way IMO. 

I actually LOVE LOVE LOVE the VS and Aerie undies, the ones that have the lace bands/trim to them. I find them super comfortable cause there a lot more stretchy. I had a problem finding undies that fit me properly also due to weight gain grrrr. And a SA from VS suggest trying a pair of the lace trimmed undies and I no longer get those red marks or irritation at the end of the day from the bands pressing into my skin. I did have a little issue getting a good fit with the reg undies and thongs in the lace line though. But I figured out that I could do a large and sometimes possibly a medium in the thongs while I need a medium in reg. undies.


----------



## monter (Apr 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *X4biddenxLustX* 

 
_I actually found a bra that fits me PERFECTLY!!!! It's from VS. It's their Body or Body Bare line...? It has a little bit of padding just a bit in the cups for a little oomph but not enough to be a pushup. Great t-shirt bra, but the best part about it is that not only do the cups fit me amazingly, it's not too loose or too tight either in the back strap area! Just got to adjust the shoulder straps and voila! I'm in love! I got 3 and I will def be handwashing these babies.

And oh yeah, I would NEVER buy any of their bras unless there is a special going on. Absolutely ridiculous pricing! I seen a bra there today for $68, it was cute and a pushup but sorry no $68 is going to give me a perfect bosom lol. I get a lot of those $10 off and free panty coupons so I use those everytime I can. I just hate that they won't let you combine coupons or promotions, not even from the VS credit card savings passport booklet meh. 

I was considering getting this multi-way leopard print pushup bra. It was $53 though but I had a coupon and was really considering it. But it had those gel inserts for the cups and all I could imagine was wearing the bra and having one of those inserts popping open...yeah not good lol. They had a regular pushup one though in that style and print, but was a lot cheaper than the multiway one. Might get that next time with coupon. 

I seen those 100 way bras in their catalog and yep it didn't make sense to me why they had a clear plastic strap in the center. Plus it kind of makes it look cheap in a way IMO. 

I actually LOVE LOVE LOVE the VS and Aerie undies, the ones that have the lace bands/trim to them. I find them super comfortable cause there a lot more stretchy. I had a problem finding undies that fit me properly also due to weight gain grrrr. And a SA from VS suggest trying a pair of the lace trimmed undies and I no longer get those red marks or irritation at the end of the day from the bands pressing into my skin. I did have a little issue getting a good fit with the reg undies and thongs in the lace line though. But I figured out that I could do a large and sometimes possibly a medium in the thongs while I need a medium in reg. undies._

 
Just real quick: I saw you had a problem with a Pink bra; those do tend to run about a half-size small in the band. Most of the other bras will probably fit you fine in the band.

I've been working there for six and a half years, and I've NEVER had anyone come back with a busted gel insert so I wouldn't worry about that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 That multi-way you're talking about is a LOT of padding, but it's great for special occasions, especially because you can wear it with low-back tops/dresses. I definitely recommend the regular VS pushup (the one that looks like the multiway), though. That's a personal favorite of mine (and a lot of my co-workers).

The 100-way bra was a joke. I'm so glad it got DC'ed in the store. It was a good idea (that VS is actually being sued over, oops), just poor execution.

And to answer the question in the original post... are VS bras worth it?

Me, my mom, and my sister have all been wearing exclusively VS bras since I started working there in Nov of 2002, and none of us have ever had one snap or had an underwire come out. They're pricier than some other brands, but they last forever if you treat them right. My mom even washes hers in the washing machine - just throw them in a pillowcase first so they don't get tangled up. Don't use Woolite (for some reason, it eats our bras), and NEVER put them in the drier. Just lay them flat on top of the drier while you're drying other stuff; the heat will dry them out faster but won't damage them like a trip inside the drier will.


----------



## KittyKosmetics (Apr 13, 2009)

Can anyone here recommend a bra that'll give good clevage from VS? I have a huge problem with their bras "holding" my clevage. I'll have amazing looking boobs for like an hour or less then my boobs move out of place again. It's so annoying having to readjust my boobs so often . I think I might have been measured incorrectly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 Does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## luvsic (Apr 13, 2009)

^ Ha! An hour! Try ten minutes! I wear wonder bras and I can't get cleavage for the life of me. Even when I wear inserts it seems like my boobs keep "falling" to the sides...t's so freakin' annoying. I'm a B cup but I look like an A because I can never get my boobs to stay in their place!

To answer the question, every Bra I have purchased from Victoria's Secret has not been up to par. I just think the sizing is off when it comes to my body, every bra I've tried on there slips and slides around, even though I've been fitted there before. Like someone said before, it's more of a glamor brand, but in my opinion it's not the place to shop if you want something practical.  Maybe I should just go in one day and try on things, just to see how they fit. I'm probably going to make myself get out of the house tomorrow to *just* window shop, so I'll stop by there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I DO love the PINK undies though, mostly for a cuteness factor. I also bought a blazer from PINK too (that I still have to get back from some dude's house...ugh different story all together) and I get so many compliments on it when I wear it. It's tres adorable! <3

overall I think VS is a little overrated, and it seems like a lot of the girls on here agree with me too. But hey they have great marketing techniques, I find myself guiltily giving into them sometimes, afterall 

Oh, but if you do want cute bras for cheap seriously check out forever 21. Not every store has a cute lingerie section, but I have bought 3 of the most ADORABLE bras from there, and matching undies, and trust me, they're so so so so soooooooooooooooo cute and sweet. I am weird, but I feel like if I need to do laundry, wash dishes, or do chores or something and I want to feel cute instead of frumpy, I'd love to just throw on a cute bra and panty set (or a nightie set) from that store (they sell the CUTEST nighties!) with some gorgeous jewelry, and it'll inspire me to do these tedious things and be able to feel *PRETTY* while doing so. I'm going to reserve doing this for being back at school though ...uh yeah. Not doing this around my parents lmao.

here are some examples of stuff I want!





















I love to wear like a pretty silk kimono robe or a nice fuzzy cardigan over it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm just one of those girls who loves to be girly sometimes, and this is a nice outlet for me to do so.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Apr 14, 2009)

Monter: Thanks for giving me some VS insider tips! 

Those PINK bras are just oh so cute and much cheaper too but sadly yep they do run A LOT smaller in the band. Idk why that is, do you happen to know why? It just seemed really weird to me. I swear I was missing like at least an inch of band when I had went to try it on. It made me feel sad and fat lol cause I had just tried on the new Perfect One bra on in a 36C and the fit with the band was very good. So I was just like wtf? So was the SA who helped me out. She thought I was crazy at first when I told her that but she ended up comparing the band sizes with the PINK and regular line bras and nope I wasn't crazy lol! 

The 100 way bra was a very good idea but I do agree they made it really impractical with that clear strap in the middle. If they improved on it and hadn't stolen it from someone, I *may* invest in it. But so far nope lol.

And the idea with the dryer is a great one!! I was originally going to just hand wash them and try to squeeze as much water out as I can without wringing or twisting them and then just hanging them up on my railing upstairs to dry. But I can see how that can easily make the carpet up there in a wet mess!  I was also told by an ex-VS employee that woolite does ruin the fabrics of VS garments. She told me to try the VS laundry detergent instead, it'll only be $4 for the bottle with a $10 off coupon I have so I'll give it a shot. 


KittyKosmetics: I use to have the same problem alot with bras as you! I think it was cause I had the wrong size and wrong fit when it came to my bras. So it was moving around everywhere on me and I would have to constantly nonchalantly fix during class, in front of people, whereever lol. I would try to get sized up there or wherever you plan on shopping for bras. Sometimes a bra that is perfect for you won't feel right until you do a bit of adjusting with the band and straps. You can try that with a bra and if nothing fits still, just move on to the next one lol!

luvsic: Those forever 21 bra and undie sets look sooo cute!!! I have never actually been to that store before yet though cause they don't have one around where I live =[ But I have heard such great things from all my girlfriends who do shop there though about the cute selection of clothing and the good prices. 

I know what you mean about feeling all cute and pretty when you have nice bra and undies on! I use to be like whatevs when it came to that and now I totally appreciate it. Now it doesn't have to be strictly from VS or anywhere expensive. It just has to look nice, fit properly and feel comfortable. I have found so far that the VS bras' bands fit me okay while all the other bras I've tried in a 36C and different sizes are too tight and end up being too big in the cup area. It's just been so much easier to grab a 36C off the hanger or drawers from VS and just check out. But I have enough bras from them to last me a good bit and really don't feel like spending anymore money there (Ugh, they are horribly overpriced I think...). But who knows, maybe I can lose this back flab and start fitting into the first bra I can grab from any store? Aerie's bras I like but there really just okay when it comes to the fit, I'm a 38B in them and feel like in some areas it's too big for me and that the straps are too short. The bands in their 36C were too small for me but if they weren't the cup size would of been almost perfect.

Have you tried their one size fits all panties yet? I have been really curious about them but not willing to fork out the $14 for just 1 pair or even pay the 3 for $30 deal (again ridiculous!) for them. Truthfully they seem just as stretchy as the regular lace trimmed undies from the regular cotton line and PINK. But Idk since I've never tried. 


I wish they could make customized bras that they could make from molds of our boobs lol. Sounds stupid but I feel as if it's the only way for some of us to get that totally "perfect" fit cause everyone's body is so different.


----------



## monter (Apr 14, 2009)

I don't think we've ever officially been told by corporate why the Pink bras run smaller, but I think it might be just because it allows the company to market a bra to tiny twelve year olds. For some kids, a 32 is even too big a band, so they just kind of sized down the whole collection, I'm guessing.

Someof the sweatpants run about a half-size small too, I'm guessing for the same reason.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 14, 2009)

I have only a few things from VS.  I like to browse other department stores - Dillards, Macy's or JCPenney.  I like a variety of undergarments to go with different attire.


----------



## AliVix1 (Apr 14, 2009)

haha i have a vs card and the bill goes to home (im away at college) and my dad always gets the bill and is like "alison why the hell do you need a $50 bra from victorias secret... what comes in those things.. diamonds?!" to which i respond "dad they come with boobs i buy my boobs from vs, its either this option or the surgery one" haha and he lets it go real quick!

ohh and about the cleavage thing.. i always just get vs and "adjust" but my best friend from high school had this thing we used to call "the boobs" she actually got it from victorias secret its called the style secrets invisible bra i think its the push up not the uplift but i dunno this was a while back so its prob a different model anyway.. but it like sticks to your boobs and pulls them together it seriously worked so well on her... come to think of it when i get another $68 im def buying one!... or just putting it on my vs card and having that awkward convo with my dad again.. lol


----------



## stronqerx (Apr 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_Honestly, I don't think they're worth it. The hooks snap off or the underwire pokes through and they just don't last long. If you're plannin on losing the weight very soon, I would only buy a few because soon they won't fit you. Places like winner's and other stores like that have quality bras for $15 and less._

 

wow the same thing happened to me! I never treat myself to expensive bras, so I went in one day and bought 2, which cost me about $90+ after tax. I wore them a few times, and the lace on the side started to rip, and the wire pokes me! It's starting to come out. I take very good care of my bras, so I don't know why this happened. I have better bras from tjmaxx & walmart.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 15, 2009)

AliVix1 said:


> haha i have a vs card and the bill goes to home (im away at college) and my dad always gets the bill and is like "alison why the hell do you need a $50 bra from victorias secret... what comes in those things.. diamonds?!" to which i respond "*dad they come with boobs i buy my boobs from vs,* its either this option or the surgery one" haha and he lets it go real quick!
> 
> l/quote]


----------



## Spam.n.Rice (Apr 17, 2009)

I also agree its only worth to shop there during their sales.  I'm a pretty busty girl and most of their bras don't offer the support I need.  If anything I only go there for their push ups when on sale but if you want a bra that's well made, I recommend Wacol bras. They're a little on the pricey side but its worth it, they don't wear easily. =D


----------



## KittyKosmetics (Apr 20, 2009)

@Luvsic : I agree, it is so f-ing annoying!!! I gained weight so I'm actually a C cup. I should have decent clevage, but I don't. It's like I finally have some boob-age without clevage. I've been fitted there once...I think I'll give them one more try before I move on. I do love their panties though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for the Forever21 suggestion. I had no idea they sold bras n stuff :O 
　
@X4biddenxLustX : I'm definitly going to ask them to re-measure me because I've been re-adjusting my bra like crazy. Btw, are they suppose to measure you over your clothes or completly topless?


----------



## luvsic (Apr 20, 2009)

^ No prob girl! Definitely check them out! This is going to sound weird, but strangely enough I get MORE cleavage from a 32B Forever 21 Bra than my wonder bras, because they squeeze my boobs together so tightly!! :O it's weird I know...but they work  

And I know, I graduated from an A cup to a B cup my senior year of high school but it still looks like I'm an A cup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I need to just get fitted properly, or find a bra that gives me an amazing lift. 

OT, but has anyone heard of those cleavage enhancer bra things...it's kind of like a special bra that goes under your boobs and pushes them up..I saw an AD on TV for them but I'm not sure if they work. It's not strap perfect, it's an actual garment you can wear and it comes with clear straps if you want....ugh I want to look it up but I can't find it anywhere!


----------



## monter (Apr 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KittyKosmetics* 

 
_I'm definitly going to ask them to re-measure me because I've been re-adjusting my bra like crazy. Btw, are they suppose to measure you over your clothes or completly topless?
_

 
Over your clothes. When you go in to get measured, try to wear a bra that isn't a minimizer (like a sports bra) and isn't padded/push-up. Just a regular lined bra is best to be measured in.

When you say adjusting, do you mean the band or the cup? If you mean your breasts aren't fitting in the cup probably, you most likely need a bigger size cup.

If you mean that the band is riding up (it should stay near the bottom of your shoulderblades), then it's one of two possibilities - one is that you're just wearing older bras that have stretched out. If it's ALL your bras that you have to keep pulling down, then it's probably the other possibility - you need a smaller band size. (so go from a 36 to a 34 or whatever).

HTH!


----------



## xladydragon (Apr 27, 2009)

Such a weird thing happened the other day at VS, the lady measured me as a 32A.. but I was wearing a perfectly fitted biofit 32B bra >_> and the changing room lady said I look like an A cup too.
I really like their angel air push up bra. I love how I bought a bra a year ago, and bought a new one.. and the old one hasn't stretched!!
I'm so cheap, I only buy their bras during Summer or Winter sales, and I go to retailmenot.com to look for additional coupons.
Or I go in the store, try the bras on, note which bra it is, and then ask someone to go look for it at the fleamarket on Ebay. >_>
I can't afford a $50 bra!!!


----------

